# Missing Iud?



## Kimberley (Aug 25, 2008)

Pt had a pelvic and TV US...order states RETAINED IUD, unable to located IUD.

Would 996.32 be approrpriate?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 25, 2008)

hello,
for transvaginal ultrasound it is not better to give 996.32-
V45.51 can be given, not initially.
Rather, other disorders of female genital tract-623.8, must be given as primary Dx.


----------



## smwermter (Aug 25, 2008)

I would use V25.42 Surveillance of intrauterine contraceptive device.


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 26, 2008)

V25.42


----------



## Arbed (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with V25.42. There is no indication in your question for a reason to use 623.8 (Other specified noninflammatory disorders of the vagina) If the device is "retained" that tells me that they are trying to locate it, so I agree with V25.42 (surveillance)
Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------

